# My sisters and I are going away on vacation



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Me and my sisters are going on a vacation for a week with my aunt and uncle and their baby. We babysit for free 3 times a week all day, so that wanted to pay us back. My mom is watching after Bruno, Fabio and Xena, while we are away. Will Bruno forget about me when we are gone? My mom will not be taking them out everyday, she will just check on them, and fix their bed. She knows how to take care of them btw.

Thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sure Bruno won't forget. 

Though something you can do... For the next while, sleep in old/worn shirts, and then keep them in a large ziplock bag. That way, you scent remains on them, and your mom can interchange the shirts every other day or so, that way, your scent is always fresh in his cage.

But I have also gone away for a week as well, and my boy still remembered me afterwards. ^_^


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks! We are leaving, May 6 I think. I sure will miss him though.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I left mine with my mom for four days and Riley still remembered me, Whyte still hated me. Its all good.


----------

